# Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt –
Seenotretter bringen Hilfe für verletzten Bundespolizisten​* 

Mit schweren Rückenverletzungen musste am Mittwochnachmittag, 20. April 2011, ein Bundespolizist des Patrouillenbootes „Bad Drüben“ von den freiwilligen Seenotrettern der Station Langballigau auf See abgeborgen und vor Ort versorgt werden. Die Besatzung der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) brachte den Mann auf einer Spezialtrage zur ärztlichen Behandlung an Land.

Er hatte sich bei einer Suchfahrt an Bord eines schnellen Patrouillenboots bei einem Sturz am Rücken verletzt. Die Besatzung des Seenotrettungsboots WERNER KUNTZE übernahm den Polizisten auf See und brachte ihn nach Langballigau an Land. Von dort aus flog ein Hubschrauber den offenbar an der Wirbelsäule Verletzten unter ärztlicher Aufsicht ins Krankenhaus nach Flensburg.

Der Polizist zählte zur Besatzung des Bundespolizeiboots „Bad Düben“, das zusammen mit weiteren Schiffen das Seegebiet in der Sonderburg-Bucht absuchte. Von der Besatzung eines Angelbootes war orangefarbenes Leuchtfeuer beobachtet und gemeldet worden. 

Die von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS koordinierte umfassende Suche durch Schiffe der Seenotretter, der Bundespolizei, der Wasserschutzpolizei, ein Schiff der dänischen Heimwehr und einen Schlepper wurde am Abend ergebnislos eingestellt.


----------



## Frankia (25. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*

http://www.lieblingsstars.com/sarah-connors-oma-schwer-gestuerzt-20624/


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*



Frankia schrieb:


> http://www.lieblingsstars.com/sarah-connors-oma-schwer-gestuerzt-20624/



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ist die Angler oder hat irgendwas mit Wasser oder angeln zu tun?


----------



## Frankia (25. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*

Na ja...ob nun ein Bundespolizist stürzt oder Sarah Conners Oma. .....


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (25. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*

Hallo Thomas,

die Stadt da drüben heisst Bad Düben und so auch das Patrouillenboot, das nach dieser Stadt in Sachsen vor den Toren der Dübener Heide benannt wurde.

Grüße von Drüben
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*

Wie immer sind die Texte original übernommen.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (26. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*

... das macht es nicht besser,
     war bestimmt die BRILD-Zeitung !?
                                                         :q :q :q .....


----------



## Scholle22 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*



Frankia schrieb:


> Na ja...ob nun ein Bundespolizist stürzt oder Sarah Conners Oma. .....




[edit by Thomas9904: Egal, ob und wie sehr ich Dir zustimme, dieser Ton geht hier nun mal nicht..]
Immerhin könnte so einer oder ein anderer Kollegen Typen wie Dich auch mal retten kommen/müssen/sollen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bei Suchfahrt gestürzt*



> war bestimmt die BRILD-Zeitung !?


Nein, Mail direkt von der DGzRS..


----------

